# Italian Ideas?



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Off for me 2 weeks soon - got the furthest point plotted - always wanted to go to Pompeii so I'm going this year - also got friends in that part of the world for a day or so. I'm looking for ideas of other places to visit en route (probably on way back as I'll motor down an mosey back). 

I've heard tell of m/h overnighting in central Pisa and that sounds like fun - anyone else experiences of italy that they can share? How M/H friendly is it and where can I find info/maps of the equivalent of aires? (aree di sosta I think)...

Cheers for now

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi David,

2 websites for aires/campsites spring to mind;

www.katsikali.plus.com click on aree di sosta on lefthand column or try

www.turismoitinerante.com same again on the lefthand column

If you're doing Venice then i can reccommend 'camping fusina' www.camping-fusina.com Expensive, but right next door to water taxi into Venice or if you're a bit more adventurous, there is wildcamping on the 'lido de jessolo' peninsular. Follow the road to the end of peninsular, turn left at water taxi piers and follow road alongside beach to the end. Lots of wildcamping along here and at the end.

Finally, The wildcamping at Pisa you mention is listed in the Caravan Club book Caravan Europe vol 2.

pete.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi David,

You sound as though you are familiar with Aires?? If so and you have the French green Aires bible, then you will find a fairly inclusive list of Aree di Sosta towards the rear of that, albeit with less detail than French entries.

Once you are in Italy, you may find a copy of their Aree di Sosta guide which is published by an Italian Camper magazine but I found the French Aires book to be quite adequate as once you get into the relevant locality, they are generally quite well signposted. If you haven't been before, be prepared for the Italians parking snugly up to you.

Good luck. I'm off in September - can't wait.

Steve


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Steve 

Yes - familiar with some Aires - or more commonly Stellplatze in Germany. Thanks for the tip - I'd seen the list in the French book but was not clear how comprehensive it was.

I'm presuming that similarly to France some are just empty/refill points and others are for overnight parking too. Anyone know how relaxed or otherwise the Italians are about wild camping in general - and how's security as I'll need an overnight on the motorway on the way down.

David


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Steve 

Yes - familiar with some Aires - or more commonly Stellplatze in Germany. Thanks for the tip - I'd seen the list in the French book but was not clear how comprehensive it was.

I'm presuming that similarly to France some are just empty/refill points and others are for overnight parking too. Anyone know how relaxed or otherwise the Italians are about wild camping in general - and how's security as I'll need an overnight on the motorway on the way down.

David


----------

